# Apache2 problem

## Dreamchild

I'm new to Apache2, so please bear with me.

After emerging Apache and setting it all up, I tried:

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

But was only met by this error:

[crit] (92)Protocol not available: make_sock: for address [::]:8080, apr_socket_opt_set: (IPV6_V6ONLY)

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

I looked on the web for this but the only sites I found relate this problem to the Windows distro of Apache.

Can anyone help?

----------

## adaptr

8080 is hardly the standard port for a webserver - though it should work if you want it to.

Have you looked at the output of

```
netstat -ltp
```

?

If there's something already running there then obviously apache can't bind to the port.

Squid comes to mind.

Apart from that - "after setting everything up" is not really informative.

What did you set up?

How did you configure it ?

----------

## gorshing

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to open logs

 

What user are you trying to run this as?

That also looks like a permissions problem ... among other things.

----------

## JoeS

I'm having exactly the same error  (except port 80, not 8080) after upgrading apache2 ( emerge -uD world).  Netstat indictes that port 80 is available.

----------

## bulent

I have got the same problem. tried out different ports as well. Nothing changed. apache didn't like any port.

----------

## MacAI

I have the same problem looking for a solution for hrs now.

ermerged apache with:   emerge apache mod_php

USE says -ipv6

hosts doesn't have any ipv6 addresses in it (actually:

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.88    mysystem

)

starting apache with:  /etc/init.d/apache2 start

as root

didn't mess too much with the conf-files, means: didn't change anything in there which could cause this problem (imho!!!!)

All I tried up to now didn't solve this problem and I was looking through all apache posts in this forum.

Bye

Mac

----------

## bulent

you can use:

LISTEN 0.0.0.0:80 

and delete -D SSL in apache conf

----------

## gpreston

 *bulent wrote:*   

> you can use:
> 
> LISTEN 0.0.0.0:80 
> 
> and delete -D SSL in apache conf

 

What about those people (like myself) who require the "-D SSL" to still be there because we are running a secure web server?

----------

## gpreston

Okay, you DO NOT need to delete the "-D SSL" to get this to work.  If you modify /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/40_mod_ssl.conf and change "Listen 443" to "Listen 0.0.0.0:443" it will work.

----------

## eXess

Sorry I'm riding on you rpost, but I got the same problem. Updated Apache to 2.0.49 (emerge -u world), etc-updated config files (nothing unusual here) and upon restart Apache says this:

```
[Fri Mar 26 09:02:15 2004] [crit] (92)Protocol not available: make_sock: for address [::]:80, apr_socket_opt_set: (IPV6_V6ONLY)

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs        [ !! ]
```

I need this to run! How can a simple update do this !!!

----------

## rumba

In /usr/lib/apache2/conf/apache2.conf change

```
Listen 80
```

into

```
Listen 0.0.0.0:80
```

----------

## eXess

 :Shocked:  You are SO good... Phew... Praise, applause, thanx and so on... 

Any chance we could get a tech advice on why and how this happens after an Apache upgrade? 

Furthermore, I have to say that another strange thing happened after upgrading. Modules didn't load because the sumbolic link /etc/apache2/modules/ was pointing to /usr/lib/apache2 instead of /usr/lib/apache2/modules... Strange uh? This prevented Apache from starting (blablabla.so couldn't be found) and once I corrected the link, the other problem appeared. 

Anyway: THANKS again  :Smile: 

----------

## dl7und

 *eXess wrote:*   

>  You are SO good... Phew... Praise, applause, thanx and so on... 

 

I second that. This solution was the one that finally brought my apache up again, thanks!

----------

## Gacha

I had the same problem as eXess and I did like gpreston sad. And it worked! But want to know why it worked? Why need to change the ports - 80 to 0.0.0.0:80 ? Can someone explain me this?

Sorry for my english   :Very Happy: 

----------

